# Backpack + Mexico + video camera



## zea mays (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm headed back Mexicoway in feb and bringing a video camera and some gear to make a really rad documentary! I have the luck to be able to tag along with my solid amigo Julio who's driving all around the country with a crazy plot to scam a bunch of casinos, but I'm gonna be hitching around as well to get access to all kinds of different situations. I would be happy to meet with anyone down there and just film tha good life, or to trip around and follow some stories. No plan set but some things I want to film are:

Protests in Guerrero
Street art in Monterrey (got an artist friend there)
Guanajuato
Hiking in jungles
Carnaval in Veracruz
Son Jarocho there and in Xalapa
Zapatista communities in Oaxaca
La tren de la muerte
Searching for Peyote in San Luis Potosi (I have a buddy that can guide)
Fishermen of the Yucutan/ boat hitching
Miscellaneous adventures!
Urban life in Guadalajara - I wanna film these awesome acrobatic punks that busk in the centro! The Tiangis is always filled with anarchists and people with various projects. Theres also a great ska music scene
Just my experiences as a solo feemale traveler, and filming a part of the lives of various artisanos and travelers, street kids, people who give me rides. I'm interested in anthropology and seeing the different ways people live and organize themselves

Anyone want in? (As should be clear from the maaaaany posts, tramping around Mexico is not dangerous as long as you're smart. Closest thing I ever came to danger in 2 years there was when some guy held a screwdriver to my stomach at the side of the road, and all it took was a skeptical look and light shove and he slinked away )

Any tips for me about filming and stuff while on the road?


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2014)

https://squattheplanet.com/road-dogs/threads/need-travel-buddy-to-go-to-latin-america.21776/

might wanna check out @ChrisHitTheRoad


----------



## ChrisHitTheRoad (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the notice Odin, I'm definitely interested in tagging along!!


----------



## zea mays (Dec 30, 2014)

Cool, I just sent you a message!


----------



## Tude (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds like a great bucket list you have going there! Have fun and stay safe!! I like you pic/avatar btw


----------



## Kett (Dec 31, 2014)

This sounds super awesome, and i would love to come along. XD


----------



## landpirate (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh if you go to San luis Potosi you should check out Las Pozas park. Its a crazy collection of surreal sculptures in the jungle. Its amazingly strange.


----------



## zea mays (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks Tude, Ill post the finished video up here most definitely! Kett send me a message when you're around there
Las Pozas..................... holy space balls.


----------



## kaichulita (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds like you have an awesome trip ahead of you!! In terms of ideas for filming, maybe you could find some locals and film their story on whatever topic you listed?


----------



## wildwerden (Jan 13, 2015)

well damn, I'd like to tag along and document mexico's beekeepers.


----------

